# sully an sol



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

the boys are getting big


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Wow looking great there xx


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Stunning...Great Pics..


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous kittens .How do you tell them apart:thumbup:


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

absolutely beautiful kittys love there colour xx:thumbup:


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

ones a varient buffie an the other is short hair both brothers they do look alike on the pics but dont if you see them sullys all hair lol


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

2lisa2 said:


> ones a varient buffie an the other is short hair both brothers they do look alike on the pics but dont if you see them sullys all hair lol


And they say the camera doesnt lie:lol:

Went back for a second look is sully the one in pic 3?


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Pic 3 is the variant. Hard to believe he was the small one of the litter weihing in at only 60 grams.

Both look to be coming on great


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww there both looking stunning


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Gorgeous cats _


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks everyone :thumbup:


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey 2Lisa2! You have Eric and Ernies brothers! 

In fact, they are the double of them!

I took some pictures tonight, so will try to get a few up on here tomorrow.

Growing fast aren't they?


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

they are growing quick sully was so small when we got him hes now bigger than sol hope the boys are doing well look foward to seeing their pics :thumbup:


----------

